# Cape San Blas Surf Fishing Help



## Georgia Boy (Jun 29, 2012)

I am taking a trip down to Cape San Blas from 7/29 - 8/5. I have never been to that area so my questions are: 

What should I expect to catch from the beaches there? 

Is the fishing good and plentyful?

What areas do you guys suggest?

I plan on bringing my 15' center console to do some fishing in St. Joes Bay. It's a 15' x 6' wide tri hull with a mercury 650 on it. I use this boat on some of the bigger lakes in my area and it handles just fine.

Will this boat be fine for trout fishing and scalloping on St. Joes Bay?

Thanks in advance for all your help!


----------

